# homemade kong??



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

this morning I got an idea to take a rubber chew toy that saddie doesnt play with and cut a hole big enough for her tounge to lick the peanut butter out.... its a pretty tough rubber.... and she seemed to enjoy it...my question is... would that be ok until i can get the money to get her a real kong?? I plan to only give her it while she is in her crate...to occupy and get her attention to go in the crate. i looked at them today and we just cant afford one at the moment...hoping in the next few wks when we go to get her an actual crate i can get a true kong then... But I wanted to make sure that u all thought it would be ok until then.... i think i cut to big of a hole in the 1 end tho...lol if that will be ok... how big of a hole should be on the 1 end? So i can make her another with a smaller hole. So its not so easy for her to get the treat out....


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Without seeing it, it's hard to say whether it's safe or not. People make toys for their dogs all the time. As long as it doesn't have any sharp edges and can be chewed on without chipping or cutting, it should be fine. And the hole need not be bigger than 1.5 inches.


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

ok.. thanks.. yeah i made sure there were no sharp edges and things like that... yup i know i made 1 hole to big then...lol k thanks for the reply


----------



## Hailey (Dec 13, 2006)

You can get fire hydrant kong type toys at walmart for $4.99 each, they are the equivelant to the basic kong, we have siberian huskies, and they have never destroyed one yet.


----------



## SCWT (Nov 14, 2006)

I believe I read something that said you need to make sure there is a hole at both ends. A dog can get his tongue stuck if they manage to create suction inside the toy.

Just a thought if you do decide to try to make something.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Hailey said:


> You can get fire hydrant kong type toys at walmart for $4.99 each, they are the equivelant to the basic kong, we have siberian huskies, and they have never destroyed one yet.



My Mastiff had one of these from the time he was 3 months along wth a Kong. He destroyed the Kong in two months, the Fire Hydrant was still around a year later.


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

Hailey said:


> You can get fire hydrant kong type toys at walmart for $4.99 each, they are the equivelant to the basic kong, we have siberian huskies, and they have never destroyed one yet.





cshellenberger said:


> My Mastiff had one of these from the time he was 3 months along wth a Kong. He destroyed the Kong in two months, the Fire Hydrant was still around a year later.


kool i will check on those next time we are at walmart... much cheaper than 10 buck for one at our closet petstore... lol



SCWT said:


> I believe I read something that said you need to make sure there is a hole at both ends. A dog can get his tongue stuck if they manage to create suction inside the toy.
> 
> Just a thought if you do decide to try to make something.


well im hoping i can find the one they mentioned at walmart...that way i dont have to worry...lol i dont think she could but im afraid with her chewing on the one i made...she might get a piece of plastic broke off and swallow it.. and since im only using it for when shes in her crate... i dont want to have to worry about her swallowing something like that.... but thanks for the post.... i appericate it...


----------



## sydney-the-cattle-dog (Jan 31, 2007)

I would be careful about making something if she is a heavy or determined chewer. Just play with it a bit to make sure she can't easily tear off chunks. My dog is an expert dog toy destroyer and I have resorted to giving him nothing but the black kong. You would not believe how determined he is to reduce his toys to shreds.


----------

